# Dog's not the same after accidental breeding



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

So I was out of town for 4 days, I put my 2.5 GSD in one of them dog hotel services. It seemed really nice and they would take good care of him. It was the only choice I had anyway since I had no one to put him with at the time.
When I come to pick him up I was told he bred with a female by accident. I was annoyed since I had no plans for such a thing.
Anyway, that is not the main issue here. The dog has changed completely. He won't eat, won't play, won't run after cats lol, howls all night long and jumps on everybody. He no longer barks at intruders and seems scared I guess.
I read somewhere as long as the bitch he mated is in heat he can smell her and will be out of his character. He is been 4 days like this what can I do, if there is anything I can do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wonder if it wasn't an accident, but someone used your purebred intact male to make puppies? 
Possibly he may have been injured during the breeding? I'd have a vet check done.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Wonder if it wasn't an accident, but someone used your purebred intact male to make puppies?
> Possibly he may have been injured during the breeding? I'd have a vet check done.


Agreed. And I'd charge back the boarding facility.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe the staff there did not take care of him well or appropriately and thats what is affectinv his personality. If, and I mean if, they forced him to breed he could be hurt. I wouldnt take him back there again.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh man I haven't thought he might be hurt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There are also diseases that can be spread through breeding.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

Vet visit for sure have him checked for brucellosis and what your describing I have suspicion that they were NOT nice to him


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Wonder if it wasn't an accident, but someone used your purebred intact male to make puppies?
> Possibly he may have been injured during the breeding? I'd have a vet check done.


Most likely scenario. Lots of people don't care about registration papers. Keep an eye out for ads for GSD (mixed) pups in a few months. I would report them if there is an organization you could go to.
Hope he is OK.
He could also be "love stricken". I had a male who would be sitting outside (his own free will), drooling, not eating and being restless inside after he had located or met a female in heat. The behavior of your dog sounds similar.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I would be so mad! Especially if I were the owner of the female he was "accidentally" bred too.

I say take him to the vet then send the bill to the boarding place.

No way on earth I would take my dog back there ever again.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea when males are under the influence they act completely different. A female in heat is like a drug to a dog. He knows the female is out there and he wants to be with her. Mind he doesn't try to go looking for her. I'd say he'll snap out of it soon enough. Give him a good wash so there is no scent on him.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

hexakosioi said:


> Anyway, that is not the main issue here. The dog has changed completely. He won't eat, won't play, won't run after cats lol, howls all night long and jumps on everybody. He no longer barks at intruders and seems scared I guess.


Sounds like he is a teenager in love.

He'll get over it !


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

stmcfred said:


> I would be so mad! Especially if I were the owner of the female he was "accidentally" bred too.
> 
> I say take him to the vet then send the bill to the boarding place.
> 
> No way on earth I would take my dog back there ever again.


Exactly! 
If they don't pay, take them to small claims for the maximum allowed.. I would imagine this being an easy win. The only hurdle I see is explaining to judge why your dog isn't fixed. But shouldn't be that big of an issue. Your call.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The problem is that the OP is not in the US- they're in Saudi Arabia. I'm not sure what sort of legal recourse, if any, they'd have there. Definitely get your boy to the vet ASAP to be safe.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> The problem is that the OP is not in the US- they're in Saudi Arabia. I'm not sure what sort of legal recourse, if any, they'd have there. Definitely get your boy to the vet ASAP to be safe.


Lol, totally didn't see that.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea it's a different world here. They thought they were doing me a favor. Totally different mind set. What bugs me the most though, when I went to pick him up one of the guys working there was going about how this appears to be the dog's first time since it took him 2 hrs to get it right. I was like, so it isn't an accident you guys used him without asking me. It is useless to file anything against them here, I would be told to grow up since it's just an animal.

I'll just visit the vet for now, he probably just misses her. Hope it ends soon.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If they tried to pull them apart, they may have injured him. 

Some dogs are worse than others, but I haven't seen a complete change like that after a breeding. I would have him checked out.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope it turns out your boy is okay and just love sick. I would be really mad at that place. If it took him 2 hours to "get it right" how was it an accident. Are they really that slow that it took them 2 hours to realize what was happening? I really hope your boy was not injured. Keep us up to date please.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I would be livid if this happened to one of my dogs. But living in S A must make it ok? 
So how much does a purebred GSD go for in your area? Did they tell you they'd pay you a stud fee if the breeding took? 
Crazy, sad.....


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

pyratemom said:


> I hope it turns out your boy is okay and just love sick. I would be really mad at that place. If it took him 2 hours to "get it right" how was it an accident. Are they really that slow that it took them 2 hours to realize what was happening? I really hope your boy was not injured. Keep us up to date please.


I agree,. If they knew it took 2 hours, they obviously were aware what was going on. So sad. I'd be livid too, if some day care I trusted deflowered by poor boy. 
I went to one daycare for just a day. When I picked Dex up he had a funny smell. I think other dogs were humping him because as soon as he got home he grabbed my little maltipoo male with his front paws and tried to hump him.:wild: I put an end to that fast and needless to say we never went there again. They keep sending me emails as to when I'm bringing him back.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

hexakosioi said:


> Yea it's a different world here. They thought they were doing me a favor. Totally different mind set. What bugs me the most though, when I went to pick him up one of the guys working there was going about how this appears to be the dog's first time since it took him 2 hrs to get it right. I was like, so it isn't an accident you guys used him without asking me. It is useless to file anything against them here, I would be told to grow up since it's just an animal.
> 
> I'll just visit the vet for now, he probably just misses her. Hope it ends soon.
> 
> ...


Surely there's something you can do? If this happened to you, how many others have suffered the same thing? I'd be beyond livid. Wow.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

They are around $5k. I don't know how much they cost in the States or Canada but that is super expensive here. It's a relatively new thing to own a dog here though. Besides, if you don't own a big place with a fairly big outdoor area where you can play and exercise your dog it's not a good idea imo to have one. You basically are not allowed to walk a dog outside your property. I wouldn't say it is illegal, it is a bit complicated. We have two kinds of police, the normal Police and the Religious Police. You can guess who is the pain. The RP have more authority than the regular police. I was once walking the dog outside and RP saw me and were like "what are you doing with that dog?" like I committed the biggest sin ever. They threatened to take him away from me if they saw me again. Thankfully I walk him when they don't show up. It is no place for a dog.
Sorry a little off topic there lol

Oh and the dog is getting better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good to hear your dog is getting better.
I always wondered what goes on in those doggie day cares.
I'd feel mad as **** to hear that comment about 2 hours and getting it right.


----------



## Sym (Aug 20, 2012)

when dogs breed it is a completely natural thing.. Yeah there could be some funny acting but more often than not I have seen for dogs to get more territorial and more confident. 
At this time when dogs are not trained and dont understand their hierarchy in the family there could be problems. I dont think wthis will be a problem for you though.. glad he's doing better.
not sure if you said but if there are pup out there i would look into that


----------

